# foam thing on vexi's



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Is anybody rigged it up in a better way? My always freezes on the top so when i pick it up to get a fish the rubber stop slides out and i have an extra 6 feet of cord out.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I just double up the cable (make a loop) and tie a loose over hand knot above the foam float.. 
This won't move and you can still adjust it to how much cable you want out.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey good idea! never thought of that. I will have to try it!


----------

